# bona fide supplier request for US tourist waiver



## nile m (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a bonafide online method/service provider for the US Tourist waiver please.

Thanks in advance

NB

Just been online and googled ` buy a US tourist waiver ` and top of the page was this site that on clicking through had a warning that it was a phishing site, wwwusvisitauthorization.org so just flagging it

So even more reason to ask for a recommended source from the expat community.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't buy a visa waiver. You're either eligible for one or you aren't. Anyone offering to "sell" you one or advertising that they are an "agent" for the visa waiver program is scamming you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nile m (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Bev for quick response 

Could you advise what is the correct way to apply then please ?

Regs

Nile


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nile m said:


> Thanks Bev for quick response
> 
> Could you advise what is the correct way to apply then please ?
> 
> ...


https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov

Oh, and there is a fee involved, but it goes directly to the US government.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nile m (Sep 13, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov
> 
> Oh, and there is a fee involved, but it goes directly to the US government.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev

Got the link thanks

Additional point on this query..

I went to the US in July 2010 recently - a travel agent has said my waiver for that trip is valid for 2 years so, can you confirm it is indeed valid for two years ?

If that is the case, would I still need to pay a fee for the second trip?

Thanks again Bev - great support !


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nile m said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Got the link thanks
> 
> ...


What fee are you talking about? ESTA is free of charge and if you read the information on the link Bev posted you will find everything you need to know about ESTA. You can even reprint your original approval.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> What fee are you talking about? ESTA is free of charge and if you read the information on the link Bev posted you will find everything you need to know about ESTA. You can even reprint your original approval.


Not anymore it isn't. If you follow the process to fill out the ESTA form, you'll see there is now a $14 fee - 

*Beginning September 8, 2010, there is a ESTA fee required by the Travel Promotion Act of 2009. The fee is comprised of two parts:

* Processing Charge -- All applicants requesting an electronic travel authorization are charged for the processing of the application. The fee is $4.00.
* Authorization charge -- If your application is approved and you receive authorization to travel to the United States under the Visa Waiver Program, an additional $10.00 will be charged to your credit card. If your electronic travel authorization is denied, you are only charged for the processing of your application.

CBP is not responsible for any third party fees for the transaction.*

Surprised me, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nile m said:


> Additional point on this query..
> 
> I went to the US in July 2010 recently - a travel agent has said my waiver for that trip is valid for 2 years so, can you confirm it is indeed valid for two years ?
> 
> If that is the case, would I still need to pay a fee for the second trip?


It's not your visa waiver that is valid for two years, it's the ESTA form. You don't have to re-register with ESTA, but I've seen talk of some sort of "entry fee" for the US. Don't know if that one has come into being yet, but it's coming.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

